# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.8 Brutal Out.. Huawei,Bmobile,Lanix,Vtelca Full Support.

## mohamed73

AVATOR DONGLE VER1.0.0.8 RELEASED !!  *Unique tool Avatorbox Support 4GB to 32GB Full EMMC Read / Write   Updates Note:* *Huawei Smartphones*
  Quote:  *Huawei-G500_Pro* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-G610* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-G700* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-G730* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-MS3A* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-MEFAFON* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-LOGIN2* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-Y220* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password * *Huawei-Y320* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-Y321* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password * *Huawei-Y330-U05* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-Y511* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Huawei-Y6* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*    * 
Bmobile SmartPhones*
  Quote:  *Bmobile-AX510* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Bmobile-AX520* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Bmobile-AX530* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Bmobile-AX540* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Bmobile-AX610* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Bmobile-AX650* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Bmobile-AX690* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*    * 
Lanix Smartphones*
  Quote:  *Lanix-S105_llium* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Lanix-S120* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Lanix-S215_llium* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Lanix-S400_llium* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Lanix-S410* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password* *
Lanix-S500_llium* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Lanix-S600* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *Lanix-S700* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*    * 
Vtelca Smartphones*
  Quote:  *Vtelca-V791* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password * *Vtelca-V793* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*    *Please Note* : *Read Flash / Write Flash . Required to Connect Avatorbox
------------: Repair Imei by Meta mode . Required to Connect Avatorbox 
------------: All Others operations Must be enabled Usb Debug Mode 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Here the test post of Avatorbox/Dongle  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Brutal Key !Unique! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] The power.. Just A click Ok!!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Key Feel the power!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Feel The Real power! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  
Regards 
Avatorbox*

----------

